# Tivo Desktop suddenly not connecting to Tivo



## spammsmcghee (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a Tivo HD, and I've been using it with the free version of Tivo Desktop software for several weeks with no problems. A couple days ago it decided to stop connecting to my DVR. It does recognize my DVR is there, but when I click on "Pick programs to transfer", it never gets to my programs list. The Tivo and my desktop pc are both wired to my network via ethernet. No changes have been made to my network or the settings on the Tivo. The Tivo is connecting to Tivo service to get program updates, etc. It says the last successful connection was this morning. 

My desktop is running Windows XP, and I have uninstalled and reinstalled the Tivo software, just to be sure it wasn't a software problem. On the desktop, I get the following error message: 
"There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR.
The I/O operation has been aborted because of either a thread exit or an application request." 

I have also installed Tivo Desktop on my laptop which connects to the network wirelessly. My laptop is running Windows Vista. The error on the laptop is:
"There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR.
The network connection was aborted by the local system."

I Googled the error messages, and I didn't get any matches that were more recent than 2008, so I came here. Any ideas?!?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

My TDP stopped working a few days ago so yesterday I uninstalled 2.5, installed 2.6, did a restore the system to last weeks, uninstalled TDP then installed PyTivo and Kmttg. These are working now. I have videos off Tivo on several places and now have entries for each place. I spent most of the late evening last night getting it working. :up: But, I still have a problem to figure out: I want the PUSH feature but it isn't working (internal server error) and can't figure it out.


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm suddenly having this problem too. Downloads were working fine all day. Actually all week. Was away for two hours tonight. Came back to the computer and all of a sudden, TTG can't see my DVR. I've tested on both my computers. Neither can see the DVR. 

When I click "transfer shows" button, window comes up, Message: "TivoDesktop did not find a Tivo DVR on your home network"

What could've broken while I was away? Also why does tivo desktop always seem to break right when I really absolutely must download programs? 

Using Windows Vista. Running TTG 2.8. I'm using a tivo wireless adapter, linksys router. Bonjour/Beacon switch doesn't make a difference. Settings look fine both on the tivo and on my tivo.com account. 

Please, please help.


----------



## Karl Childers (Sep 29, 2009)

I would recommend unplugging your wireless network adapter and restart the TiVo and leave the adapter disconnected until the bootup is complete. While the TiVo is rebooting, I would also reboot the router. This generally helps when my TiVo Desktop isn't seeing the TiVo.

Hope this helps. . . .


----------

